# Bettas



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

Tryin to start a forum for people who have bettas..ex. tanks, setups, compatibility..so on 8) Let's get it started....


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, you can already find all that here. Just go to the homepage and look through all the different forum topics, go in each one and you have more threads. If you're looking for a specific thing, you can do a search.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah this is a fourm for that


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

*today's work on tank*

Changed out 2 gallons of tankwater and replaced it with treated Aqua Safe Water Treatment water..About to do a PH test here in a about and hour after it's still filtering..Used my net to remove all excess waste and food while filtering water...Water temp is 78 degrees F....Any other suggestions for now??8)


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I think he meant thread o.o


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

Okay, PH level is 7.4... Sounds a lil sweet but okay...the Veiltail Betta is good at 7.0 However, the Fantail Goldfish is good at about 7.6 So I think I'm about right on the money.. and my water is crystal )


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

you cant keep goldfish with bettas!!!!!!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah what are you thinking?


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

wow you guys got all kinds of defensive,
but true betta + goldfish = hazard.
I can't talk I have a male and female together, but because she keeps escaping her spot in the divider..


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

**

Easy People lol , actually, they are both getting along great  lol they seem to be the best of friends actually....  The Veiltail Betta hasn't attacked the Fantail Goldfish at all...not even flared up and shown off his beauty  The Goldfish seems to have accepted the Betta as the Boss in the tank...and that's all the Betta wanted...the Betta is doing very well..he's started to build his bubble nest and still hasn't shown any agressivness torwards the Fantail....It's actully working.....& it's working well 8)


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

*Betta*

The betta only seems to flair up at his own reflection in the tank like he's in love with himself lol  He dosn't try to attack the glass or anything, just showing off ^_^ like he's looking at him self...when the gold fish comes around his jus like whatever and stops flairing and goes back to building his bubble nest or resting in his decor of plants at the top. He loves his plants ^_^ The gold fish is loving the tank too ^_^ I'm amazed and pround myself that they can get along and get along well...& thrive ^_^ 8)


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

*Perimeters*

Ideal water perimeters for Siamese Fighting Fish: 74 - 84 Degrees F. PH of 7.0
Ideal water perimeters for Goldfish: 58 - 72 Degrees F. PH of 7.0
My tank: 75 - 77 Degrees F (78 Degrees in the winter- heater)
3 - 5 Degrees F. for a Goldfish is not extreame (6 degrees F. in the winter)
;-)


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

Betta's are territorial and want to be the dominant fish. As long as another fish dosn't show signs of challenging the Betta's Status as King of the tank..they should get along fine. Once the Betta realizes the other fish is no threat to him he goes about his buisness..My Fantail Goldfish gets along well with my Veiltail Betta. They seem to be pals even. The betta just builds his bubble nest and shows off at himself at his own reflection in the tank...no sign of that torwards the Fantail Goldfish. The Betta and Goldfish are thriving together...despite the odds.. I think it's due to the Gold fish not wanting to be the most dominant.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay, bettas and goldfish live off of two different diets, not to mention goldfish grow... but only according to tank size. I gues you are dead set on keeping that goldfish and betta together, but just because there appears to be no problem, doesn't mean it won't cause one. What we are trying to tell you, bettas THRIVE at a tempurature of 75 to 80, goldfish THRIVE at 60 to 70... You would do so much better if you wanted a healthy goldfish, to make him a small pond outside with plants and suck, that way he will grow into a beautiful bigger fish, and be in it's more natural enviorment.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah agreed just because they havent doesnt meen they wont and if that beta dies its your fault


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

The Betta is as happy as can be makin a nest and hangin out in his plants...makes his rounds of the tank too... I'm only keepin two fish in my 10 Gallon...My Goldfish and my Betta so that they have enough room to grow and get along...6 in for the gold fish and 3 in for the betta. 9 in total...1 in per gallon of water. I can't wait to post vids and pics to show their relationship and their tank enviroment...it's against all odds but it works...now if the betta gets aggresive then I will take him out...I'm just out to prove that they can get along if you only have one dominant fish. It really is working.


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

Placed a piece of oak bark in the tank today with moss attached to it. I washed it first of course and tested the PH level. It looks awesome and it didn't seem to affect the PH balance much.. I also changed out two gallons of water again with treated water. Happy..


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I give up... T_____T~sigh
It seems you are disregarding the more important facts, and giving irrelevant reasoning.
Goldfish can grow like a foot long you know, and require space.
I give up on trying to reason... 
I don't even know if oak bark is okay with fishes, or at least moss. >.<


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Goldfish are _cold_ water fish and bettas are _warm_ water fish. Just because they're getting along now doesn't mean anything. Bettas are VERY territorial fish and one slightest thing the goldfish does that the betta doesn't like, he's a goner. Bettas are called _fighting_ fish for a reason. But it sounds like you're set in your ways. Just don't be surprised when you end up with dead fish.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Bettas being warm water fish, and goldfish being cold water fish is bad. Keeping both of them in a TEN gallon tank is worse. Given the right conditions, goldfish will keep growing until one goldfish is about a foot long, and will need TWENTY gallons of water at the bare minimum. Though it's body won't out grow your 10 gallon tank, it's intestines will. Eventually, the body won't be big enough to hold guts the size of a healthy normal sized adult goldfish, and the goldfish will die a slow and painful death. D: That is why goldfish never last long in the 'goldfish bowls'.

Also, goldfish give off a huge amount of waste. You'll probably need two or even three filters to properly take care of all the waste that one goldfish will produce. If in the long run, you want the two fish to be healthy, you will seperate them, and have the goldfish in a twenty gallon tank, or in a pond, and the betta in the ten gallon tank that is heated, possibly with some other SMALL TROPICAL fish.


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

Bought some amonia tester today and amonia detox to bring down levels if to high..no signs of violece yet..Put in Oak bark th other day, Oak bark actually lowers PH level but not much..Moss is okay...Aquascaping..look into it..added a live plant from the pet store and they both love it..water is crystal too..Oh, bought some Ivory white gravel today too..My Fantail is not a Coi or a Commet goldfish..he will only grow to about 6 in or so..it is suggested to use a twenty gallon for easier maintenence of the tank..or amonia levels will rise....I've taken care of that..


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Rrrgh. Are you absolutely SURE that oak bark is okay for tanks??? My friend put it in her tanks a little while ago, washed, rinsed, etc, and within a few hours, her fish died.
And, I know I'm echoing everyone else, but we need to get this point across to you (I hope that didn't sound rude, because it wasn't meant to be-)
Goldfish are coldwater fish. Bettas are tropical, warm water fish. Therefore, goldfish need colder water. Bettas need warmer water. If you put your water too warm for the goldfish, it will/could stress out and die. If you put your water too cold for the betta, it could stress out and die. It probably WOULD stress out and die. Either way, in both of these situations, both the goldfish and betta would be stressed and unhappy. Heck, bettas and goldfish aren't even supposed to live together... Still, a bettas living with a six inch goldfish is NOT a good scenario... How big is your betta? 1-3 inches? The goldfish would be really big compared to it. Bigger fish generally pick on and eat smaller fish.


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

the oak has been in there for a couple of days...it's not poison oak...and i'm not talking about the stringy moss in trees, i'm talking about the green stuff that grows on bark..my tank is clean & no, the goldfish is not 6 inches yet. The day I see a goldfish eat a betta I'll be impressed.


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

& no, the betta is king of the tank..it's tricky feeding them..I'll feed the betta first, then the goldfish..although since the betta lives mostly at the top he usually gets the goldfishs's food first..unless I time it right.. Although he does like the Oak bark cave...He's claimed it as his


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's possible. 
I know your goldfish isn't six inches yet, but he will be soon... and goldfish are pretty tough to kill. 
I'm glad to hear they're getting along though... just continue to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Still I have to put it this way:
Maybe it is because I am OCD and the just don't mix,
point blank, they don't look good together, they don't live good together, they just weren't meant to live together.
I don't appriciate you telling me to look up aquascaping when appearently, in a smart aleck tone, inferring that I don't know what I am talking about.
Here is the equivalent of high temps to a goldfish in comparison to a human.
You putting him in tropical tempurature, is like making a human being stay out in the humid sun all day.
There is a reason we are trying to get the point across. Stress causes immune systems to crash, when that happens, your fish is more liely to get sick or die.
It might live, but it won't thrive.
If you drop the temp for the goldfish, then the betta gets stressed.
You are NOT able to supply the IDEAL conditions for either of the fish to live when together in the same tank.
Yes they might swim around and live, 
but that doesn't mean it is pleasant.
They might not nip eachothers fins, it depends on a betta's personality.
I have a male that won't hurt a thing, other than a male betta, 
I have a male that attacks everything that moves.
I am going to jump off of my soapbox now.
hy bother you will just repeat irrelevant facts about what you are doing to make up for the fact that it isn't good for the fish.
I buy fish as pets, and try to mimick thier natural habitat as closely as possible.
I like my fish to be perfectly happy, not experiments.
That's just me though.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I would love to see pictures of this betta/goldfish "Utopia"


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Are you listening to what the people here are saying???

Goldfish and bettas are NOT suitable tank mates. 

Bettas need a heater, goldfish prefer cooler water.
Bettas like still water, goldfish should have a massive filtration system.
IMO, the MINIMUM size for a fancy goldfish is 20 gallons. 
Goldfish have been known to eat bettas fins and bettas sometimes attack them. 

You get the point yet???


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

No I don't think he is listening...


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Listen Ive seen a 3inch Goldfish eat a 2inch barb!It was my Goldfish by the way.Save your Betta before it DIES!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Can't you see the differences between goldfish and bettas? _Warm water fish and cold water fish DO NOT MIX._
Mr Champagne, it might help to listen to the bits of information we give you- we might seem wrong now, but it'll help you in the long run!! 
The members on here are very, very knowledgeable about bettas as well as their tankmates. We give good information and are not just telling you this stuff for the heck of it. But, do what you want... it isn't our fault if your goldfish decides to eat your betta or they get into a fight and get badly injured. I'd like to see pics as well.


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

I hear ya..I want to post pics as well..got to get mins for my phone so that I can upload some..Went to Petsmart today and saw a sad sight...a Black moore just floating around with the power filter current just gone...  Sad.. Black Moores are nice..


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay, I saw a sad sight too,
This guy on Bettafish.com had a betta with a goldfish, and I am just waiting when the goldfish gets big enough to eat him.

On the other hand the LPS put thier bettas in 10 gallons, communities, funny, they didn't have any with goldfish


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If you hear us, _why don't you actually take note of what we tell you and do as we say??? _We're only trying to help you!!!!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

This dead horse is pureed from the beating as well.
We can only beat a dead horse so much -___-


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

You have a point...
I won't try anymore.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a feeling he is going to post in the emergencies section saying.
"Help, my goldfish ate my betta, how do I get him out?"


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, when he does, I won't be helping him! He should have listened to us in the first place.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I wont be helping him ether!


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

I'm actully thinking about getting a 3 Gallon tank for my Betta so that I can have the Goldfish by itself in the ten gallon..Goldfish require more care for longer...the betta will only live for a few years then I can get a halfmoon...the Goldfish on the other hand, will live for about twenty years...


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

O.O' thank you.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well maybe he did listen!But Im still not helping him!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

MrChampagne said:


> I'm actully thinking about getting a 3 Gallon tank for my Betta so that I can have the Goldfish by itself in the ten gallon..Goldfish require more care for longer...the betta will only live for a few years then I can get a halfmoon...the Goldfish on the other hand, will live for about twenty years...


I know everyone else has been bugging you. I'm going to bug you. And I'm sorry to say this, but I'm not sorry about bugging you.

a. even if the goldfish has the whole 10 gallon to itself, it will still outgrow it. Sure a goldfish can live 20 years, but _only in the right conditions_. A 10 gallon is not the "right conditions", it simply isn't big enough. So your goldfish is *not* going to live for 20 years.

b. if your betta is this "disposable" to you (forgive me if I'm interpreting the wrong way) why would you want another one? Bettas have lived up to 10 years, which is longer than your goldfish is going to live. Many members' bettas have lived from 3 to 5 years. See >>> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=42247? I, for one, am very sad when one of my bettas dies. I have been known to cry, and I'm not ashamed about it. I'm sad to think that your betta is nothing but a disposable _thing_ that you would rather replace with a different, better one.

c. if you want a HM, why don't you get rid of the goldfish. Divide the 10 gallon 3 or 4 ways and you can have your HM. But I would hope it gets better care than your current betta is getting.

That's all I have to say. But if I think of more I'll say it later.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Kudos to LTF


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea i kept a betta with goldfish and learned the hard way of why not to keep a betta and a betta together but i wil never do it again


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok.. just read this whole.. pointless thread



Jennyinurmouth said:


> I have a feeling he is going to post in the emergencies section saying.
> "Help, my goldfish ate my betta, how do I get him out?"


This made me LOL seriously!!!



MrChampagne said:


> I'm actully thinking about getting a 3 Gallon tank for my Betta so that I can have the Goldfish by itself in the ten gallon..Goldfish require more care for longer...the betta will only live for a few years then I can get a halfmoon...the Goldfish on the other hand, will live for about twenty years...


A well cared for betta will live up to 7 years.. not three. Your goldfish will NOT live 20 years in a 10 gallon tank. Even at the petstore (where the idiots work) they say to have AT LEAST a 20 gallon tank.. TWENTY GALLONS. It doesn't matter how much you keep an eye on the water quality.. when it comes down to it there is not enough space.. plain and simple.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Jennyinurmouth said:


> Kudos to LTF


Thanks 

Though I doubt he'll listen to me any more than you. You've made some just as good arguments I'm sure.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, guys... as Jennyinurmouth says... This thread is already dead horse puree... from being whipped too much!!
I wouldn't try any more. If he doesn't listen, so be it. But it won't be our problem when his goldfish and betta die due to not being properly taken care of!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread just made me LOL. I agree with everyone else on here...but if you aren't going to listen then on your on head it be. Poor fishies


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

Well, my hasty fish comrads, It is suggested to use a 20 gallon tank in order to help with the water...to make it easier on yourself....And if you must know, I intend to get a 55 gallon tank with two goldfish....My fantail & a Black Moore...So yeah, thanks for the suggestion and ugh concerns & what not...but I think I'll be alright...Duces


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Does this guy listen???????!!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Short answer- NO. Not a bit. 0.o


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't get so mad at him but yes i agree that having a goldfish and a betta in the same tank is a VERY bad idea. Champagne, i think you should get your betta his own tank pronto! And if possible you could find your goldfish a new home and make that 10 gallon a tank for more bettas or you could give it all to your betta or make it a tank for other fish! just try to do some more research and PLEASE dont make the betta and goldfish live together!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

agreed please dont


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

I actually Placed a tank divider in today....  Just to make sure I'm getting a new apartment soon, so I will be trying to get a 55 gallon or so soon with a stand with cabnets for my stuff..


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Great!!!!!!!! so the betta and the goldfish are seprated right??


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

You stiil need to take the betta out because bettas need heaters and goldfisn like cold water. Like everyone said.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yayyy for dividing them! But as Jayy said... coldwater fish and warm water fish don't mix... take the betta out and get a heater.


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

I actually passed up an opp to buy a 20 gallon today for 10 bucks..I don't have anymore room until I get a bigger apartment soon...but I will get one shortly  I also put in an air pump with a two way gauge spliter....low for the Betta and a little higher for the Goldfish's side..gtg to work.


----------

